# I spy: VAG motorsports turbo rabbit!



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

238whp/283wtrq 
not too shabby. really like the trq number tuned by unitronics. gt28r


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

pics dead!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

I didn't take any pics, I can get some tomorrow if you want.
Car looks good.
It was sitting in the Unitronics tent. I almost fell on my ass when I saw it drive past me earlier today.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

huhu VAG ... pics please


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

maybe its just me, but a gt28r is a turbo for a 1.8t. A car with .7 more displacement and a extra cylinder, should be at least running a 3076. I love me a turbo 2.5, but it seems these turbos are kinda small
please correct me if im wrong


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: I spy: VAG motorsports turbo rabbit! (Audi4u)*

If I'm not mistaken this was one of the first turbo rabbit projects out there...





























































back in the day unitronics was having issues with the programing, seems they found a way to deal with it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

mmm sexy


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

That's hot.
The smaller turbo will spool quicker, while providing less turbo lag. Chances are, it doesn't limit top end power much. But, even if it did slightly, the daily drivability would be great allowing you to get pulled into the seat more often without breaking the speed limit....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_maybe its just me, but a gt28r is a turbo for a 1.8t. A car with .7 more displacement and a extra cylinder, should be at least running a 3076. I love me a turbo 2.5, but it seems these turbos are kinda small
please correct me if im wrong

Not wrong at all, however, the 2.5 really doesn't rev high at all, certainly not if you take the factory 05.5-07 red line as an example, thus you have a significantly smaller power band to work with whilst using a larger turbo, thus smaller turbo sizing becomes important as you don't need crazy top end flow.
*edit:* a GT3076R would be a good choice for this motor IMO, especially with the correct turbine housing


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oooh... i want.
i wonder when this is going to be available and what the price is gonna look like


----------



## VinceQc (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: I spy: VAG motorsports turbo rabbit! (Audi4u)*

Rolling shots on our way to WF.
Price and avaliability will be out pretty soon. 
Hoping to get some burnout photos eventualy. The car had barely new Azenis before the show. 








E-mail [email protected] for more info. 


















_Modified by VinceQc at 7:25 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## filippob1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: I spy: VAG motorsports turbo rabbit! (VinceQc)*

Please, Please ,Please sell it for less then what C2 sells there turbo kit for.
Awesome work btw!!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: I spy: VAG motorsports turbo rabbit! (VinceQc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: I spy: VAG motorsports turbo rabbit! (~kInG~)*

Alex came by the booth and was telling me about how he had an opportunity to finish up thier Rabbit, so I took a stroll over with him to check it out. It was nice to see that he had finished, and it looked really good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Alex and VAG Motorsports

C2


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: I spy: VAG motorsports turbo rabbit! (VinceQc)*

Is it possible to get a dyno graph posted. Interested in seeing the power curve.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: I spy: VAG motorsports turbo rabbit! (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Alex came by the booth and was telling me about how he had an opportunity to finish up thier Rabbit, so I took a stroll over with him to check it out. It was nice to see that he had finished, and it looked really good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Alex and VAG Motorsports

C2

Thanks for the kind/wise words, I had one hell of a week finishing the car up, but the turnout was great and as always it's been a pleasure putting some faces on names.

Alex
PS:
I can do a mailing list if theirs enough interest.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

We're all down for a mailing list IF they're about updates about the kit!


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: I spy: VAG motorsports turbo rabbit! (VinceQc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love the advertising.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

I remember that turbo rabbit from back when. It's good to see that it's actually running and finished! Nice work! But why was there no updates to the thread? Just keeping a tight lid/secret?Or did I miss something?


----------



## VinceQc (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_I remember that turbo rabbit from back when. It's good to see that it's actually running and finished! Nice work! But why was there no updates to the thread? Just keeping a tight lid/secret?Or did I miss something?

There wasn't much updates to do to the thread. The only thing that was missing was the chip tuning. Then they realised that an 02 sensor was bad and finished the fine tuning. VAG was so buzy with customer projects that the Rabbit was left outside the shop for over a year.








They started working on the Rabbit only a few days before WF. It got done friday morning a 3:30 with Mike Z from Unitronic and [email protected] left with the car at 6:00 with only 3,000km on the clock and only a few hundred with the turbo kit.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VinceQc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VinceQc* »_
They started working on the Rabbit only a few days before WF. It got done friday morning a 3:30 with Mike Z from Unitronic and [email protected] left with the car at 6:00 with only 3,000km on the clock and only a few hundred with the turbo kit.










Wow thats impressive. they all the hp stickers and made it to waterfest in less than 8hrs?


----------



## VinceQc (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Wow thats impressive. they all the hp stickers and made it to waterfest in less than 8hrs? 

For the HP numbers, the car was dynoed months ago, but the car was not running properly. So figure even more tq and hp from fine tuning but Unitronic didn't had time to dyno it before the sticks were made, when the car finaly ran good. 
Yeah, a lot of people worked on the car at the same time. Stickers were made the day before WF, I detailed it right before the sticks were applied. Body kit installed, K-Sport coilovers were installed two days before WF. Fine tuning of the chip was done the night before leaving to WF. It was a close call to get it to WF this year. VAG staff worked night shift in this one. 


_Modified by VinceQc at 9:25 AM 7-25-2008_


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

looks real nice cant wait to see what its gonna cost


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (VinceQc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VinceQc* »_
There wasn't much updates to do to the thread. The only thing that was missing was the chip tuning. Then they realised that an 02 sensor was bad and finished the fine tuning. VAG was so buzy with customer projects that the Rabbit was left outside the shop for over a year.








They started working on the Rabbit only a few days before WF. It got done friday morning a 3:30 with Mike Z from Unitronic and [email protected] left with the car at 6:00 with only 3,000km on the clock and only a few hundred with the turbo kit.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just wondering cause I was really watching that thread as I'm sure others were and just needed to find out what happened. Wish I was at WaterFest to see it running! Let's see some pricing!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: I spy: VAG motorsports turbo rabbit! (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Is it possible to get a dyno graph posted. Interested in seeing the power curve.


I think its on Uni's website.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: I spy: VAG motorsports turbo rabbit! (Wizard-of-OD)*

Is it just me, or does it look like the EGR system is gone?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VinceQc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VinceQc* »_
For the HP numbers, the car was dynoed months ago, but the car was not running properly. So figure even more tq and hp from fine tuning but Unitronic didn't had time to dyno it before the sticks were made, when the car finaly ran good. 
Yeah, a lot of people worked on the car at the same time. Stickers were made the day before WF, I detailed it right before the sticks were applied. Body kit installed, K-Sport coilovers were installed two days before WF. Fine tuning of the chip was done the night before leaving to WF. It was a close call to get it to WF this year. VAG staff worked night shift in this one. 

_Modified by VinceQc at 9:25 AM 7-25-2008_

Are there any stages planned for this, or is this it?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

lol i would not have a sticker on my car saying how much hp i had unless it was 500+ maybe 600+ even then.... y tell


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

I'm interested. I remember the pics of your build a long time ago. And i'm not too far from you guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Are there any stages planned for this, or is this it?

We want a reliable, slap it on and drive it kit first. Then we'll raise the boost till it blows so we see where the limit is. SO far it's held up 5000km of abuse pretty well!


----------



## VinceQc (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










Ohh, good times!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We want a reliable, slap it on and drive it kit first. Then we'll raise the boost till it blows so we see where the limit is. SO far it's held up 5000km of abuse pretty well!










Damn, that reminds me of my mk4 I2.5 the day before waterfest, except I wasn't doing a burnout.....lol


----------

